# New configuration freezes



## bvdub (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello! 

I recently built this config:
ASUS P8P67 REV 3.0
INTEL Core i5-2500K 3.30GHz 1155 BOX
KINGSTON 8192MB HyperX XMP Grey DDR3 1600MHz CL9 KIT
GIGABYTE HD6950 2GB GDDR5 PCIE
WD 1500GB Caviar Black 7200rpm 64MB SATA3
GIGABYTE ODIN Plus 700W
MICROSOFT Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit SP1


During games, the computer freezed after a couple of minutes. I checked the temperature: CPU 46C, GPU 52C, so i think it's fine. In the BIOS (new gen. ASUS BIOS) i have 3 basic performance type I can choose from. In normal (default) mode, it freezes after a couple of minutes (only during gameplay). In power saving mode, there is NO problem. In ASUS Optimal mode, it doesn't even load the windows, freezes right after the windows loading screen. One more thing: in normal and power saving mode, the RAM works on 1333Mhz and 1,5V, in ASUS optimal, it's 1600Mhz and 1,65V. I had the drivers updated, even the BIOS, but nothing changed. ANy ideas?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A very good possibility is the lPSU. 
Another possibility is the 4GB sticks of HyperX RAM.


----------



## bvdub (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. I will run a PSU test in OCCT and i will try to get a memtest tomorrow. I'll post the results


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

bvdub said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I will run a PSU test in OCCT and i will try to get a memtest tomorrow. I'll post the results


Be careful with that OCCT test as it's very stressful to your PSU. Post voltages from your BIOS as well.


----------



## bvdub (Aug 18, 2011)

Well I've run both tests, no problems. Later when i get home, I'll post the voltages from the BIOS.


----------



## bvdub (Aug 18, 2011)

In NORMAL and POWER SAVING mode: 
CPU - 1,144V
DRAM - 1,5V (1333Mhz)
VCCSA - 0,925V
VCCIO - 1,075V
PCH - 1,006V
CPU PLL - 1,8V

In OPTIMAL mode:

CPU - 1,224V
DRAM - 1,65V (1600Mhz)
PCH - 1,056

everything else is the same

And just to be clear: the system remains stable ONLY if it's in POWER SAVING mode, even though the BIOS shows the same datas in NORMAL mode. In NORMAL mode it keeps freezing during gameplay. In OPTIMAL mode it doesn't even reach the windows


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Is there no 12v, 3,3v or 5v reading in your BIOS?


----------



## bvdub (Aug 18, 2011)

There is: 
3,3V - 3,334V
5V - 5,080V
12V - 12,000V

And I almost forgot: in Optimal mode, the RAM is changed automatically to 1648Mhz instead of 1600Mhz. 

In normal mode, the CPU voltage is 1,2V


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Do you have or can you borrow any other RAM to try, preferably not Hyper X?


----------

